# Experts Create New Image of Bach's Face



## opus67

Yup, that's what he's supposed to have looked like according to current science.

Link to Article


----------



## Mark Harwood

What a fascinating image!
Thanks for posting that, opus67.


----------



## World Violist

Well, that looks pretty in line with all the paintings and such... just without the wig.


----------



## marval

How Interesting, not exactly what most people thought he looked like.

It's amazing what science can do.


Margaret


----------



## trojan-rabbit

wow, that's different


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

opus67 said:


> Yup, that's what he's supposed to have looked like according to current science.
> 
> Link to Article


He looks like a nice guy.
at least we know exactly what chopin looks like


----------

